# Treating C-IBS low motility with a Nutritional Supplement (Garcinia Cambogia)



## screeb (Jul 25, 2001)

Garcinia Cambogia Theory

The intestinal smooth muscle represents a large organ where glycolytic reactions occur (associated with the Kreb's Cycle and the mitochondrial inner wall of its smooth muscle cells). When one takes a Garcinica Cambogia (GC) pill, which consists of 60% Hydroxycitric acid (HCA), there is a "left shift " or "turning on" of the mitochondria of the endoplasmic reticulum. Therefore, the primary defect of the intestinal smooth muscle cells causing decreased contractions is decreased glycosylation of oligo saccharides caused by increased blood glucose concentrations.

Another effect that has been proposed that occurs after taking HCA is the inhibitory effect of HCA on glycolysis rates via increasing the rate of hepatic glycogen synthesis. HCA is similar to the drug Glucophage in this way. Thus there is a decrease in circulating blood sugar leading to increased glycosylation of oligo saccharides (O glycosylation) causing increased entry of Ca+ (calcium ion) into the cell and this would increase the contraction of the smooth muscle cell. Now, there are increased diarrhea reactions associated with GC/HCA, which would mean that the smooth muscle cells are contracting more, but it should decrease constipation, (which is my condition). I.E. the anti-constipative effects are not happening on a neural level but on a metabolic/muscular level, with the new medicine and at a circulatory level by decreased blood glucose.http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?app=forums&module=post&section=post&do=new_post&f=14#_edn1_

I have been taking Garcinia cambogia for a month and my stools are well formed and not multi-colored. I.E. I've been pounding out large bowel movements, with ease.

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/inde...e=post&section=post&do=new_post&f=14#_ednref1 Touw et al., "Altered calcium signaling in colonic smooth muscle of type 1 diabetic mice," Am J Physiol Gastrointest Liver Physiol, 2012; 312 (1): G66-76._


----------



## ibshelp1 (Sep 14, 2012)

hi,

is there any side effects ?ho long it took you to be completely normal?


----------



## screeb (Jul 25, 2001)

in Hindi it is called _imli_ (इमली); in Rajasthani, it is known as _aamli_ (आम्ली); in Gujarati the _amli_, and Marathi and Konkani _चिंचं_ (the chinch); in Kannada it is called _hunase_ (ಹುಣಸೆ), Telugu _chintachettu_ (tree) and _chintapandu_ (fruit extract. In Tamil-speaking regions as such in Tamil Nadu and northern areas of Sri Lanka, the tamarind is known as _puli_ (புளி). In Malayalam, it is called _vaalanpuli_ (വാളന്‍പുളി) and in Pakistan in Urdu, it is known as املی _imli_. In English, it is called the Tamarind Fruit. It is used in South American cooking called Tamarindo. A variant of "citric acid" is extracted from the friut and treated with acid to yeild HCA (Hydroxy Citric Acid). I've been on it for 33 days and it is consistantly making my bowels better.


----------



## screeb (Jul 25, 2001)

With regard to toxicity or safety, it is important to note that g. CAMBOGIA HAS TRADITIONALLY BEEN USED IN HUMAN DIET OR AS A SUPPLEMENT (AS A THERAPEUTIC PREPARATION) for centuries, without reports of adverse effects from its use. Except in rare cases, studies conducted in experimental animals have not reported increased mortality or significant toxicity. And no differences were found in humans in terms of side effects or adverse events between groups treated with G. cambogia and the placebo groups at the doses used. Further research into animal reproduction and particularly into long-term efficacy and safety in humans would be appropriate.

From Marquez et al., "Evaluation of the safety and efficacy of hydroxycitric acid or Garcinia cambogia extracts in humans." *Critical Reviews in Food Science and Nutrition*, 2012;52:585-594.

Dr Ehmet OZ on TV calls it a "holy grail." See you.tube video


----------



## wigglesmom (Dec 12, 2002)

I am very interested in this. Can you tell me what your symptoms were prior and how it has helped? Thanks.


----------



## screeb (Jul 25, 2001)

I had multi-colored stools that are now uniform in color. I had alternating diarrhea and hard stools in the same bowel movement (alternating IBS), and they are now of a uniform consistentcy. I used to have trouble producing stools and now they occur every day around the same time. Also G. Cambogia reduces insulin which ties in with my blog entry from April 27, 2013.


----------



## ABNormal (May 24, 2006)

Where do you get this product?


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

Dr. Oz says in the video, it is for weight loss. Have you lost weight? because the last thing I need is to lose more weight. How much do you take?

Also,  Dr. Oz never mentioned that is is good for constipaition? I also googled it and couldn't find anything that said it was good for constipation.

Thanks,

Rose


----------



## ibshelp1 (Sep 14, 2012)

can u tell me which brad of pills r u using?from where i can get it?


----------



## screeb (Jul 25, 2001)

Basically, Rose's question is why is G. Cambogia good for constipation. The Answer is in my last post. G. Cambogia causes decreased Insulin that reduces constipation via the Blog Entry dated April 27, 2013. Basicallly, the insulin pathway results in increased orexin-A secretion, resulting in gastric emptying and proximal colon motility. In other words, before you take G. Cambogia, Insulin causes increased nitric oxide production. Nitic oxide is produced by the endothelium of the arteries which causes their vasodilation, resulting in increased RAP (right atrial pressure). The atrium is the part of the heart where venous blood goes to (Purple, unoxygenated blood). The right atrium is one of the four chambers of the heart where venous blood from the majority of the body goes. The (right ) Atrial blood pressure (in the top right chamber) is measured by atrial baroreceptors (or pressure neurons) that project to the brain's locus ceruleus where the neurotransmitter nor-epinephrine is produced. The RAP causes decreased locus ceruleus firing (neurotransmission), resulting in decreased CNS norepinephrine (and decreased perception of visceral pain- see blog 4/27/13). Nor-epinephrine in the brain, just as in the body (where adrenaline is used to counteract a diabetic crisis--see movie Even Cowgirls Get the Blues, where Keanu Reeves give an adrenaline injection to stop insulin shock), produces sugar. Therefore G. Cambogia which produces decreased Insulin is decreasing norepinephrine where decreasing sugar activates the LHA/OX-A receptors. That is-- the lateral part of the hypothalamus where Orexin-A receptors are located. Orexin means hunger producing-- like where anorexia is when there are patients with no hunger. Thus, Orexin-A receptors are where the Orexin neurotransmitter is a ligand (a neurotransmitter which is recieved by an dendritic site or receptor).Now, back to the last statement of function. G. Cambogia causes decreased Insulin causing increased blood sugar in the brain, which deactivates the LHA/OX-A receptors. The way I am talking must sound to you as if I were in medical school, but this is the only subject that I know thouroughly. The LHA projects to the DMV ( where there is a vagal response. The vagal system (para-sympathetic system that counterbalances the sympathetic system or epinephrine system), causes both gastric emptying and proximal colon motility. Back to the theme of the story-- why would decreasing LHA/OX-A activity help the production of stools/ proximal colon activity? Answer--at the begining of this post, I explained that decreased locus ceruleus firing decreased perception of visceral pain via deceased CNS-Norepinephrine. This reduction of the locus ceruleus pathway causes decreased sugar causing increased LHA/OX-A as well. But the major effect of decreased locus coeruleus firing is a decrease in perception of visceral pain that causes increased locus coeruleus firing via alpha-2 norepinephrine receptors in the locus coeruleus. Combining these two sub-programs into a super program , the G. Cambogia decreases Insulin cuasing increased sugar causing decreased LHA/OX-A. Remember, we are dealing in long term overactivity of the proximal colon, so reducing peristalsis (proximal colon activity) is a good thing. It makes the stools less compressed and dryed out.

I also want to say that the Traction procedure is still necessary to empty the stomach because of the following reasons. G. Cambogia causes decreased Insulin causing increased blood sugar in the brain, which deactivates the LHA/OX-A receptors. The LHA projects to the DMV ( where there is a vagal response). The vagal system (para-sympathetic system that counterbalances the sympathetic system or epinephrine system), causes gastric emptying. One needs to use the traction device to activate LHA/OX-A receptors, such that the stomach will empty under decreased Insulin conditions.

The atlanto-axial myodural bridge is the area where the traction strap impinges. The related suboccipital muscles may induce posterior traction of the traversing soft tissue fibers, resulting in posterior deviation of the dura. The myodural bridge connection to dura has been reported as a direct contributing factor to dural tensive related headaches, (Migraine headaches). The Myodural Bridge tightens on the Dura mater, and tentorium cerebelli, (a "Tent" over the inner brain-separates cerebellum from cortex). The tentorium cerebelli puts tension on Caudal Trigeminal nerve 1 (VC1 ), causing migraine headaches.[4]
Migraine pathophysiology involves the trigeminal innervation of the dura mater and intracranial blood vessels. Electrical stimulation of dural blood vessels is painful and causes activation of neurons in the caudal trigeminal nucleus. The hypothalamic neuropeptide orexin A synthesized in the lateral and posterior hypothalamus and is involved in nociceptive processing. The effect of orexin A was examined on responses of neurons in the trigeminal nucleus caudalis. Orexin-A was able to inhibit dural responses to electrical stimulation via activation of the orexin-A receptor [OX(1)R].[5]

Decreased orexin signaling in the brain may play a role in the pathophysiology in patients with functional gastrointestinal disorders accompanied with the inhibition of gut function. G. Cambogia causes decreased Insulin causing increased blood sugar in the brain, which deactivates the LHA/OX-A receptors.

Therefore, traction procedure reverses the vagal inhibition and causes gastric emptying of food.

The mucosa in the GI tract is subject to large variations in blood perfusion, and therefore PO2. During fasting, (Gastroparesis or delayed gastric emptying), the blood flow is low (5% of cardiac output) which then rises significantly to 30% after a meal. In addition, the mucosa has a steep oxygen gradient from the epithelial cells adjacent to the nearly anoxic lumen to the cells near the highly perfused sub-mucosa. Hypoxia-inducible factor-1 alpha (HIF-1alpha) functions as a master regulator of cellular and systemic homeostatic response to hypoxia by activating transcription of many genes whose protein products increase oxygen delivery or facilitate metabolic adaptation to hypoxia. EC cells (enterochromaffin cells) are hypoxia responsive and the production of the HIF-1 alpha-related mechanisms accompanies the pathway activation. Normal EC cells express HIF-1 alpha, a hypoxia mediated pathway in these cells, caused activation of HIF-1 alpha protein levels.

This is similar to the before GC condition, at the begining of the paper, and what you want.


----------



## risingstars (Mar 19, 2013)

What do you propose the daily dosage should be? And the best way to obtain it?


----------



## screeb (Jul 25, 2001)

From Marquez et al., "Evaluation of the safety and efficacy of hydroxycitric acid or Garcinia cambogia extracts in humans." *Critical Reviews in Food Science and Nutrition*, 2012;52:585-594.

This source says

16 randomized placebo-controlled studies were selected and the amount of Garcinia extract used in the studies ranged between 1500 and 4667 mg/day. No adverse events were attributable to the intake of G. Cambogia.

The best way to obtain it is to enter the words Garcinia Cambogia into a search engine (such as Google), and get the offers and ads for the various suppliers. My supplier is Nutri-care.com in Lehi, Utah, 84790 USA. Phone number 855-978-6683. I take 1 550 mg 60% HCA, once per meal, though they would have you take two. As I said, 1500 mg per day is enough.

Also, to answer Rose's first question, the HCA does not make you lose weight. It just redistributes more fat to your muscles so that you can have more effective workouts, and of course take in fewer calories of nutrition.


----------



## New Member7777 (May 23, 2013)

hmmmm what do you mean by "and of course take in fewer calories of nutrition"? Thanks!


----------



## New Member7777 (May 23, 2013)

@screeb.. *your website posted Nutri-care.com where you buy garcinia cambogia does not work... wrong spelling?*


----------



## screeb (Jul 25, 2001)

Nutricare.com is the nome of the company: it is not a website. The old website that I used is not working anymore.

"And of course take in fewer calories of nutrition" means "eat less."


----------



## screeb (Jul 25, 2001)

I have been on G. Cambogia for 6 weeks and have started to lose weight, (to answer Rose's first question). There are good effects and bad effects.

A good effect is that the adipose tissue inhibitor causes one's belly to get smaller and one's muscle to get more fat. This is good for workouts such that one can work out longer. I belive G. Cambogia is helping Gastroparesis by reducing Hypoxia Factor Inducible 1 (HIF-1) genes. Tryptophan hydoxylase (TPH) transcription is positively regulated by HIF-1, therefore decreased TPH is caused by decreasd HIF-1. Tryptophan is a precursor for serotonin (5-HT), and TPH is the equivalent of phenyl analine hydroxylase. BH4 (Tetra hydrobioperin) is used in the phenyl analine hydroxylase reaction. BH4 is an essential co-factor for NOS (nitric oxide synthase) that is intracellularly produced from GTP via GTP cyclohydrolase I and acts as a redox switch in the oxygen domain of NOS. Reduced levels of BH4 impair production of NOS and lead to increased superoxide radical production. BHS deficiency has been associated with diabetic complications including gastroparesis. Decreased availability of BH4 and nNOS (neuronal) causes uncoupling which results in impaired nitrergic relaxation and thus gastroparesis.

A bad effect is mental spaceyness which may be caused by reduced insulin increasing blood sugar going to the brain. At the brain, this decreases norepinephrine output causing increased blood flow, associated with globalization of the brain, ( a negative side effect that doesn't allow concentration on a particular subject, ex. a verbal task in the Broca's area).


----------



## screeb (Jul 25, 2001)

I take back my recommendation for Garcinia cambogia. I have been on it for two months and I have been having lots of undigested food in my stools. I think this laxative effect is how it really makes one loose weight.


----------



## frankclark (Mar 6, 2014)

Check some reviews of Garcinia Cambogia Extract here... There you can find some information about reviews and testimonials of customers I am wondering if I could get this product for losing weight.


----------



## frankclark (Mar 6, 2014)

I think the above can caused if you get the regular garcinia cambogia. But if you get Pure Garcinia Cambogia Extract premium then you will be able to lose weight without any side effects.


----------

